# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  افكار لملف انجاز

## عيالي حياتي

:Salam Allah: شخباركم ياااااحلوييييين 
بنتي صف اول وطالبين منها تسوي ملف انجاز للغه العربيه والاسلاميه وتزينه وبعدين يشوفون احلى ملف ويكرمونها بناااات اللي عندها افكار تساعدني بليييييييز
وفي شي ثاني طالبين منهم مجسم او لوحه او مطويات عن بر الوالدين والتسليم يوم الخميس الله يخليكم عطوني افكار حلوة عن بر الوالدين ساعات افكر احط توزيعات على عد د الطالبات عن بر الوالدين بس مب عارفه كيف الفكرة خصوصا اني اول اسوي شي لبنتي ومحتارة خاطري افرحها اتريا ابداعكم  :Anotherone: 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## عيالي حياتي

وووووووووينكم

----------


## جريئة

للرفع  :Smile:

----------


## عيالي حياتي

جريئه 
الله يرفع من قدرج

----------


## سوارة



----------


## عيالي حياتي

شخباركم ياااااحلوييييين 
بنتي صف اول وطالبين منها تسوي ملف انجاز للغه العربيه والاسلاميه وتزينه وبعدين يشوفون احلى ملف ويكرمونها بناااات اللي عندها افكار تساعدني بليييييييز
وفي شي ثاني طالبين منهم مجسم او لوحه او مطويات عن بر الوالدين والتسليم يوم الخميس الله يخليكم عطوني افكار حلوة عن بر الوالدين ساعات افكر احط توزيعات على عد د الطالبات عن بر الوالدين بس مب عارفه كيف الفكرة خصوصا اني اول اسوي شي لبنتي ومحتارة خاطري افرحها اتريا ابداعكم

----------


## دوا العوق



----------


## عيالي حياتي

دوا العوق 
يسلموووووو وماقصرتي

----------


## دوا العوق

[IMG]http://m002.*******.com/********/up/19614243941998931431.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## دوا العوق

العفو الغاليه 

 :Smile: 

حتى تقدرين تزينيين بالصدف حلو بيطلع انا مره سويت لولد خالي ^_^

----------

